
Ask HN: What are the best personal project websites you've seen? - Xcelerate
I just finished graduate school and am trying to design a small personal website that showcases the research I&#x27;ve done to potential employers and explains how and why my skills would be useful in an industry&#x2F;startup setting.  I also want to give a little background about myself.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking at a variety of people&#x27;s personal websites; however, I&#x27;ve noticed most of the researchers I follow tend to highlight their papers&#x2F;publications on their website, which doesn&#x27;t seem quite so useful for someone who wants to work in industry (in most of my interviews so far, I get the impression that publications are secondary to the technical skills I&#x27;ve acquired).<p>What are the best personal project websites you&#x27;ve seen?  Something that a potential employer would look at and think &quot;I need to hire this person&quot;.<p>Thanks!
======
dougk16
First the master: [http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

Surprised nobody's posted it yet.

Other people are also posting their own, so here's mine:
[http://www.dougkoellmer.com/](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/)

Other job-hunt-specific efforts:
[http://www.dougkoellmer.com/portfolio/](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/portfolio/)
[http://www.dougkoellmer.com/resume/](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/resume/)
[http://www.dougkoellmer.com/games/](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/games/)

Can't be totally sure but I believe they've gotten me a job or two.

~~~
haar
[http://worrydream.com](http://worrydream.com) was a horrible experience for
me. Between the extremely slow scroll-hijacking and disabling of my vim-based
scroll events it was a nightmare to try to navigate and I gave up without
actually viewing any of the projects. Even using my colleagues hyper scroll
wheel gave us a brief chuckle before quitting the page entirely.

~~~
INTPenis
Funny enough my first experience with worrydream was without JS, as with most
new websites. And it's much better then.

~~~
old-gregg
:) I loved it when I first looked at it, but it vandalized itself when I
turned JavaScript on.

~~~
jccalhoun
me three. I went there and saw a basic resume. thought, ok. whatever. then i
saw the comments about turning javascript on. the horror

------
sogen
[http://kellysutton.com](http://kellysutton.com)

Stumbled upon this one yesterday, it's from a paper, but well written:
[https://mzucker.github.io/2016/09/20/noteshrink.html](https://mzucker.github.io/2016/09/20/noteshrink.html)

A long time favorite writer: [http://www.frankchimero.com/writing/the-webs-
grain/](http://www.frankchimero.com/writing/the-webs-grain/)

~~~
coleifer
Finally, someone with taste!

These are great examples. Clean and user-friendly. They invite the visitor to
spend some time reading, and display the articles using familiar conventions.
Nice work!

To contrast with the top 2 comments...just look at all the tacky animations,
cheesy special effects, massive headshots. Clearly the people had nothing to
say so they decided to bedazzle the fuck out of their sites in the hopes that
no one noticed.

~~~
sogen
Thanks! Yes, great writers and you can learn something from them, not just
empty content.

------
jjp
Content, content, content and then presentation.

You need to think of yourself as the product and work out what's the best way
to describe and package the skills and experiences that you have already
acquired and how they can be applied to whatever your target companies are
looking for.

Also think about whether you are using your portfolio site for lead generation
or lead qualification. Lead generation means that you'll have recruiters
finding your portfolio off the back of your SEO and they contact you. Whereas
lead qualification means you are selling your self to a hiring manager/expert
after they've read your resume and decided that they want to check your
credibility before interviewing.

------
actualdc1
[http://www.gwern.net/](http://www.gwern.net/)

Does gwern fall into this category? While I'd need to know more about what
he's like in person, the author certainly seems like a technically competent
individual.

~~~
kbenson
While likely not specifically what the submitter was looking for (that is,
will help you get hired), the fact that I immediately searched for "gwern" in
the comments so I could upvote or submit myself points towards it definitely
being am example of a personal site/project that is memorable.

~~~
lucideer
I've never heard of gwern, but would definitely be more likely to hire than
other sites I've seen here. The others are very much: overengineered,
presentation-over-content, presentation-over-function, inaccessible.
Effectively, they represent an overt focus on the "shiny" while neglecting the
usually less exciting, but significantly more important, aspects of
development. Not traits I would value in an employee.

Gwern's is up-front about one thing: communicating content clearly.

That said, a prospective employer may very well be more swayed by "the shiny":
while I would deem that in poor judgement, I may be in a minority, so these
other sites could be more likely to get you hired in practice.

------
Ruphin
I must say [http://acko.net](http://acko.net) is easily the most impressive
personal site I've visited.

This is mine: [https://ruph.in](https://ruph.in) It's something I threw
together recently, but it's still missing some content. I like the style
though :)

~~~
lukaszkups
Your website throw an error in ff: Polymer is not a function ;)

~~~
Ruphin
I'm not even sure if it's cross browser compatible. I literally threw it
together in an hour using the assets I made for one of my side projects:
[https://overwebs.ruph.in](https://overwebs.ruph.in)

I'm pretty sure that one works in Firefox and Chrome at least. It's also
considerably more developed :)

~~~
INTPenis
Throws a lot of js errors in FF 49 on Fedora 24 as well.

Kinda interesting contrast when you link the website you admire along with
your own website. The admired website worked great with or without noscript
while yours didn't work at all.

~~~
lgamero
It's also broken on mobile

------
brudgers
Designing a personal website can be an interesting learning experience and an
engaging creative act expressing a strong sense of aesthetic judgment and
philosophy. On the other hand, there's something to be said for not
overcooking the pudding and just giving the user what they're likely to be
looking for.

[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/)

[http://norvig.com/](http://norvig.com/)

[http://www-cs-staff.stanford.edu/~uno/](http://www-cs-
staff.stanford.edu/~uno/)

~~~
Xcelerate
I feel like "wall of text and no modern styling" works better if you're
already a world famous researcher (or if you're Y Combinator).

~~~
brudgers
A wall of text is often the simplest thing that might work: e.g. Twitter,
StackOverflow, Reddit, Whatsapp, blogs, email, SMS.

Sure, nobody else is Knuth. Redesigning a personal website with scrolling text
and the blink attribute won't change that in an important way.

------
beefman
Daniel Johnson's blog is hard to beat

[http://www.hexahedria.com/](http://www.hexahedria.com/)

Stephen Wittens' site is another that comes to mind

[https://acko.net/](https://acko.net/)

~~~
donaldihunter
+1 for [https://acko.net/](https://acko.net/) It excels at presenting the
subject matter.

------
chris_7
It seems like a lot of these are very promotional - using a lot of
superlatives to describe the person, and all of their work/accomplishments. Is
this necessary? I feel _very_ uncomfortable doing that sort of thing, it feels
cringey I guess.

~~~
ryandrake
Sadly, shameless self-promotion works. It gets you hired, it advances your
career, and it opens up doors to great opportunities. The talented hacker with
just a standard resume that lists their projects and results will always get
passed over for the self-promoter with mediocre output who glosses it up with
superlatives and bullshit, blogs about himself every week and has 10K twitter
followers.

~~~
pc86
Saying this is "sad" is the same thing as saying it's sad that marketing or
sales have to exist. Not everything knows about everything that's out there.
You _have to_ tell them. That doesn't make the act of telling them bad or
dirty.

As someone progresses in their career, their job is as much about selling the
business or their boss on the direction they want to go as it is writing good
code or architecting good systems. If your idea of a great website showcasing
your work is a 12pt. Times New Roman list of GitHub links, what does that say
about your ability to progress beyond stubbing out interfaces all day?

------
jswrenn
These two, by Jack Qiao: [http://jack.works/](http://jack.works/)
[http://jack.ventures/](http://jack.ventures/)

These sites have set the standard of beautiful personal website for me.
Despite their modern appearances, they're both just static sites, generated
with bash:
[https://github.com/Jack000/Expose](https://github.com/Jack000/Expose)

------
Gigablah
[https://acko.net](https://acko.net)

A jaw-dropping website by Steven Wittens that pushes the boundaries of what
your browser can do. Nothing I've seen has ever topped this wizardry.

(You should view it on desktop, with WebGL capability.)

~~~
catpolice
If I saw this linked from a resume, I'd throw the resume out. The projects are
impressive and I haven't spent enough time with the essays to evaluate their
technical merits, but the anti-harassment-policy rant is like a giant,
blinking "DO NOT HIRE ME" sign. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near my
team.

~~~
unconed
Yes, yes, yes, it's always the same. Misrepresent well-cited arguments as
rants, shoo people away with vague insinuations, and discredit the author from
afar. All in the name of the "safety" and "diversity" of a narrow and pampered
demographic. It's a tired old playbook.

In the 3 years since I published it, the heads-on-pikes brigade hasn't slowed
down, with Crockford being the latest target of a sanctioned witch hunt on the
elusive cis white man, based on purely misquoted, imaginary offense. It failed
spectacularly with LambdaConf, where people with actual jobs raised a handy
$40+k to allow a programming conference to remain politically neutral in the
face of a very loud and entitled minority.

So don't worry, you won't see my resume. Outside of the bubble of west coast
web tech, there's a whole industry where people with real skills are never out
of a job.

~~~
catpolice
Here's the deal: I disagree with this guy about a lot of things. I'm not going
to address them one-by-one in a comment on a three year old piece. It's not my
responsibility to write an essay about what precisely I think is wrong with a
piece that I think demonstrates sexist attitudes every time I see one. There
are a lot of them out there and they often repeat the same things. I used to
spend a lot of time hunting down and refuting bad arguments, only to see them
come up over and over again - I've realized there are much better things I
could do with my fairly limited time and spare mental energy than that.

My original comment wasn't addressed to him. This thread was started by
somebody asking about how to build a personal website for potential employers
to evaluate them by. Even though the author isn't applying to work for me, I'm
going to talk about his site from my perspective as an employer, in terms of
how I'd evaluate it if he were applying to work for me because that's what's
useful in this thread. I'm going to describe this guy in a kind of subjective,
hypothetical sense - I know essentially nothing about him, other than that
I've seen his website and now he's responded to my comment, so all I can offer
is the impression I've formed as a potential employer and let the reader draw
their own conclusions. My impression is hardly going to be unique here, or
limited to some bubble (contrary to the "west coast tech web" guess, I'm
writing from the infamously liberal state of Texas).

I value technical skills, but I also value how well people work in a team and
how they contribute to the culture at my company. Red flags in the social
skills area can absolutely trump impressive technical skills - I've seen too
many situations where a skilled employee whose behavior is toxic in context
has destroyed a team's ability to work together and finish projects,
ultimately driving other people off. Their individual contributions might have
been high, but their effect on the company was net negative.

Certain parts of his essay strongly suggest that he wouldn't be a good fit at
my company. The overall vibe I get is that there are going to be cases where
if someone has a problem with something he says, he's going to interpret them
as being being hyper-sensitive or too PC or something. Everybody I've ever met
with that attitude has been bad news. They're the sort of people with a much
bigger problem: they really don't think that they should be held responsible
for the effects that their words and actions have on the people around them.
It shows up in complaints about "safety" and "sensitivity", in always siding
with the guy caught on the wrong side of a harassment policy and it shows up
in other work habits. The "I should be free to do my thing and if you don't
like it, that's your problem" attitude stops working the moment their thing
isn't what works best for the team.

Of course, it's not always the case that you're to blame for other people
having problems with you. There are always going to be trolls on the internet,
and even in workplace situations where we all have common interests and good
reasons to get along, you're going to encounter people having a bad day, or
interpreting things wrong or whatever. What matters is your reconciliation
process. If you're saying or doing something that somebody takes issue with, I
need your first response to be to trying to see what you could do to improve
the situation, not rolling your eyes and bemoaning the sensitivity of a
"pampered minority". One of those is constructive and the other isn't.

Perhaps ironically, in my experience the people who complain about hyper-
sensitivity in the workplace are the most likely to instigate problems by
reacting badly to something that doesn't need to be a conflict. For example,
they will say or do something, and someone else will express that they
disagree with it, or they were hurt by it, and the first person will cry
"witch hunt" and interpret this as a kind of persecution. Often it doesn't
take anything beyond even insinuating a negative sentiment. That's the kind of
thing going on when Trump claims that the media is slandering him when they've
merely quoted him disapprovingly (sometimes without comment).

My first reaction was that this guy's interpretation of the "shametweet"
demonstrated this kind of thinking, because honestly being quoted with implied
disagreement is not being persecuted - but upon further thought, he's right
that people can use that kind of thing to aggressively sic their troll-ish
followers on someone. At the same time, his response to my comment threw up
some red flags. What I did was point out that he'd posted an essay and that
its contents were a bad sign to potential employers like me. In a comment
addressed toward someone asking about how employers view personal websites, I
mentioned that his website gave me a bad impression, and I implied that I
disagreed with him. Having seen this implied disagreement, he had many options
for how to respond - letting it go would be chief among them in my playbook.
How he chose to respond was to imply that I'm part of the "heads-on-pikes
brigade", trying to discredit him and misrepresent him.

It's hard to find where I had space to misrepresent him, other than my
subjective judgment of the tone of his essay as a "rant" \- he'd done a fine
job of representing himself without my help. So far he's represented himself
as the kind of guy who interprets an implied disagreement and personal
judgment as persecution. When I see that, I imagine someone who's going to
interpret being disagreed with as being attacked in other situations. That
kind of adversarial attitude is tolerated or even seen as healthy at some
companies, but it's a big red flag for me. I could definitely be wrong, but
I'll pass without finding out the hard way.

If you're reading this and thinking that the take-away message is "don't post
potentially controversial stuff on your personal website" \- that's absolutely
not what I'm saying. I actually encourage people to post things that they care
about that not everyone is going to see positively - insofar as you're trying
to find a good fit, you're doing yourself and your potential employers a
favor. As an employer, I don't want to hire people that would be a bad fit and
unless you're just desperate to pay the bills next month, as someone seeking
employment, you don't want to work at a company that's a bad fit for you
either. Seeing an essay like that meant that I could determine that quickly
and we don't have to go through the painful process of figuring it out later.

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
> So far he's represented himself as the kind of guy who interprets an implied
> disagreement and personal judgment as persecution. When I see that, I
> imagine someone who's going to interpret being disagreed with as being
> attacked in other situations.

> If I saw this linked from a resume, I'd throw the resume out …like a giant,
> blinking "DO NOT HIRE ME" sign. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near my
> team.

Have you tried reading your own words back to yourself? It's terribly
embarrassing.

------
octref
[http://jon.gold/](http://jon.gold/)

~~~
edem
This looks horrible on my mobile device :(

~~~
kodt
It simulates a desktop OS UI so I don't see how it could really be useful on
mobile.

~~~
sp332
It would probably work OK if it rearranged to be a bit more like an old PDA
interface.

------
ollerac
[http://davidmiranda.info/](http://davidmiranda.info/)

    
    
      from scratch, no css framework
      responsive
      portrait by alisabishop.com
    

i'd love feedback!

edit: feel free to use it as a template for your own site!
[https://github.com/panphora/davidmirandainfo](https://github.com/panphora/davidmirandainfo)

~~~
automathematics
This is the first one in this thread I find visually appealing :)

edit: I guess I should put my money where my mouth is, but I took down my
portfolio site and redirect to a project specific one:
[https://doomtroopergame.com](https://doomtroopergame.com) so that's all I
have at the moment.

------
Kequc
Design is entirely personal preference. Therefore information-first is a good
bet if you want to absorb as large of a demographic as possible. Keep the
layout and page design simple. Load times should be fast or nearly instant for
that sleek professional feel.

Minimalist modern design, sans any kind of framework (like Bootstrap for
example) is the name of the game.

~~~
crispyambulance
Fast, "simple" and minimalist are hard things to do right.

People spend their lives studying things like typography and design. There's a
lot of value there and its NOT entirely a matter of taste. Tossing out a
framework means you're wading out into hit or miss territory and creating a
lot more work for yourself.

Knuth/Norvig/Kernigan can easily get away with naked HTML (although I see that
Knuth has really gone bonkers and added a short stanza of css).

Normal folks who dare create a website will fare better if they stand on some
shoulders for their visual styling.

------
icco
[http://natwelch.com](http://natwelch.com) is mine, I use it more as a cover
letter to try and get people to contact me. It works somewhat well.

I love looking at people's personal sites though. I've got a small index of
them from over the years at
[http://pinboard.in/u:icco/t:personal](http://pinboard.in/u:icco/t:personal).

~~~
ARCarr
For your age timer, you should use a mono-spaced font so it doesn't jump
around like that.

------
patmcguire
[http://quartermaester.info/](http://quartermaester.info/)

It's an interactive Game of Thrones map. It shows you where everyone is at a
given time. You select who you want to track, drag through time and the
character path trails show up on the map. The interface is genius, best I've
seen for messing around with (thing, place, time) triples.

------
tbrock
Man page formatting for the win, no bull shit:

[http://hergert.me](http://hergert.me)

------
blobman
I've been running my personal projects website (
[http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk](http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk) ) for
just over 2 years and I get a job offer almost every week (not just the
typical spamming recruiters, but startup owners who said they liked my work).
I'm also pretty certain I got my current job due to the fact I could impress
my interviewers with my open source code. My design isn't great but what
counts is the amount of material that is out there and how good it is. I'm not
looking for design jobs, so my lack of design skills doesn't matter.

~~~
mdrzn
Your website doesn't open without a www.

~~~
blobman
Nice one! Should be fixed now. Thanks :)

------
jefflombardjr
Simple and Functional:
[http://andrew.hedges.name/](http://andrew.hedges.name/)

A horrible website for horrible people (in the style of CAH):
[http://jefflombard.com/](http://jefflombard.com/)

(full disclaimer last one is my own site, anyone is welcome to clone it, it's
based off of cards against humanity and available under creative commons:
[https://github.com/jefflombard/jefflombard.com](https://github.com/jefflombard/jefflombard.com))

------
xoher
I'm surprised no one has posted about Andrej Karpathy.

[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/)

------
protomikron
[http://bellard.org](http://bellard.org) :) Content wins.

~~~
pvdebbe
I take this over worrydream.com any day.

------
eknight15
Mine, for UI/UX design: [https://evanwknight.com](https://evanwknight.com)

~~~
ollerac
This is awesome. I love the wireframe animations at the top. And your projects
are presented is a simple but appealing way. Hard to pull off!

------
capisce
[http://www.bellard.org/](http://www.bellard.org/)

------
louismerlin
[http://louis.merlin.family](http://louis.merlin.family)

Kept it minimal :)

~~~
thisisnotanexit
I think you should remove (future) from your subheader. You've demonstrated
that you are a software engineer already from your 'What I coded' section so
you're selling yourself short.

~~~
benharrison
This.

------
sudhakarrayav
When I did put myself in potential recruiters shoes, I came up with this one
page drawing to quickly showcase what I am and what I know

[http://www.rsudhakar.in/assets/professional-
me.jpg](http://www.rsudhakar.in/assets/professional-me.jpg)

It was even helpful to kickstart conversations in meetups / other technical
gatherings

~~~
sbjustin
Great idea!

------
wkoszek
I feel like a lot of people in this thread show very flashy websites. But
honestly, if your work is decent, some people will notice regardless of how
you present it. Since you ask this question, I doubt you'd make your website
total crap.

Most of the time more people e.g.: watch my github page:
[http://github.com/wkoszek](http://github.com/wkoszek) page than my real
website [http://www.koszek.com](http://www.koszek.com) since its harder to
find you on a separate website. This is unless you market it.

To summarise: enter the [http://cr.yp.to/](http://cr.yp.to/) and see how good
the content is and how you're ok with no form too, if content is outstanding.

~~~
sigil
Agreed, [http://cr.yp.to/](http://cr.yp.to/) is a triumph of minimalism, and
the best trailing argument to `wget --mirror` you'll probably ever find.

------
irl_zebra
I saw one on here that I've bookmarked and have been using pretty frequently.
Great for getting a file over to a group of people I think. I used it once for
myself as well, pretty neat!

[https://destructible.io](https://destructible.io)

------
trengrj
I love this one: [http://mrdoob.com/](http://mrdoob.com/)

I've just updated my blog and would appreciate any feedback
[https://trengrj.net/](https://trengrj.net/)

------
djmill
[https://myhikes.org](https://myhikes.org)

This is a site I built for myself, friends, and the public; however, I haven't
promoted it much... Trying to get more users, but it's been under construction
for a while. Nothing fancy, but I wanted to build something that was free for
users.

Also to the poster: side projects are great, showing off your pet project is
awesome, but I can say that a lot of employers don't even care to look at
them... I cannot speak for ALL employers, but a lot of the time interviewers
and employers don't have the time to poke around in your side projects -
they're very busy too. It's kind of a shame

------
clebio
[http://blog.soulshake.net/2016/04/command-line-
resume/](http://blog.soulshake.net/2016/04/command-line-resume/)

    
    
        curl cv.soulshake.net

~~~
ahstro
Wow, love this!

------
aub3bhat
I am a graduate student with similar goals (though already have a job)

Here is my site:

[http://www.akshaybhat.com](http://www.akshaybhat.com)

I optimized it for following:

0\. Responsive

1\. Easy to understand layout

2\. Images to highlight projects

3\. A professional picture.

4\. Contact & email information.

Don't bother fighting email collecting bots, they already have billions of
them due to breaches and most likely yours if it appears on Have I Been Pwned.
Rather I recommend optimizing on usability and making it easier for human
reader to send you an email.

Note: The design looks slightly different on desktop and mobile. E.g. on
desktop it loads institution logos and uses a two columns or efficient use of
the space.

~~~
cup
If I could offer some advice, there are a few minor grammatical errors in your
bio. Maybe have someone cast their eyes over it to show you some things you
could change.

~~~
aub3bhat
thanks, can you point out any specific ones. I tried finding but didn't find
any obvious ones.

------
dmvaldman
I happen to like my own. Go figure.
[http://samsarajs.org](http://samsarajs.org)

It's a UI library for animating 3D web stuff, so it should look pretty.
Suggestions to improve are welcome!

~~~
BatFastard
Top 3rd looks good, below that could be more interesting.

------
lukaszkups
Like many of before me, I'll share my own website (currently in redesign, so
I'll provide links via internet archive) - built in Nanoc3, hosted on github
pages:

Main page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150801213611/http://lukaszkups...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150801213611/http://lukaszkups.net/)

Experience page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004819/http://lukaszkups...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004819/http://lukaszkups.net/experience/)

About page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004912/http://lukaszkups...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004912/http://lukaszkups.net/about/)

Contact page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004918/http://lukaszkups...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004918/http://lukaszkups.net/contact/)

Blog page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004935/http://lukaszkups...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150826004935/http://lukaszkups.net/notes/)

I will release new design next week, based on brand-new static site generator
;)

~~~
pfd1986
Lektor?

~~~
lukaszkups
no, I've written own one (while learning some stuff around Node.js) - INKU
(still in progress / early beta - even official website is not ready yet) -
repo: [https://github.com/lukaszkups/inku](https://github.com/lukaszkups/inku)

------
patricklynch
Sarah Federman - [http://sarah.codes/](http://sarah.codes/)

Sarah Drasner -
[http://sarahdrasnerdesign.com/](http://sarahdrasnerdesign.com/)

Assume whoever looks at your portfolio is going to scroll from top to bottom
first, get a first impression, then _maybe_ click through things later.

So build for the question "What do I want people to see if they scroll through
my site without clicking on anything?"

~~~
GrinningFool
> So build for the question "What do I want people to see if they scroll
> through my site without clicking on anything?"

The home page of the first site could literally fit all of its quickly
parseable informational content with no scrolling required and without being
too dense (on a desktop - minimal scrolling would be needed on mobile).

Does anyone really enjoy looking at seemingly-random large background images
while trying to pick out the isolated islands of text as they scroll -
complete with shifting brightness/contrast? I used to think not, but it's
becoming so prevalent I begin to think I'm in the minority.

Pictures convey a lot of information, but (IMO) people don't want a _lot_ of
information when first visiting a place - they want an overview that they can
digest quickly, and they want to be able to drill deeper for more details.
Images.

Pictures also take a lot more time to process - it was three passes through
the site you linked before I realized that the pictures were actually showing
(through pictures of devices...) examples of her work - I was there for
information, but didn't realize some of that information was png-encoded.

Some of her work looks quite good - but if I weren't paying extra attention
for purposes of writing this, I would have never seen it.

~~~
federcheese
Hey, you guys found my old website! It's in sore need of some upkeep, I
haven't touched it since the week I built it when I was in school :(

I understand what you're getting at re:scan-nability and info denseness, but I
believe that is what a resume for. I'm not trying to use my website as a
resume, I'm trying to establish a digital presence and show off my work. If I
weren't a designer and front end person, having an online resume might be the
goal, but this is a portfolio.

It has many problems that I hope to fix, but using visual aides are not one of
them :) Anyways, thanks for taking the time to look at it. I adore Sarah
Drasner's work too, she's one of my favorite people!

~~~
GrinningFool
Thanks for the reply and the additional context. I hadn't considered that from
the perspective of why you're showing what you're showing. Naturally design is
visual, and difficult to show effectively using small chunks of text.

(But my feelings on scroll allthethings remain unchanged :D )

------
pimterry
Sara Soueidan's is pretty great -
[https://sarasoueidan.com/](https://sarasoueidan.com/) \- especially the
speaking section. She's amazing generally though, so it's quite a high bar!

I had some good feedback on mine as well - [https://tim.fyi](https://tim.fyi)
\- and I'm pretty happy with it (love to hear what other people think too
though). After the intro though, it's more about highlighting recent specific
projects and talks and articles, rather than acting as a full CV. Sounds like
that might be what you're going for?

If I were you, I'd keep it simple. Go for a short simple intro that highlights
what you're about, a two or three sentence summary of what you've done and
what you're good at, and then keep the body as something that gives more of a
feel of what you're about and up to right now. Links to blog articles, things
you're tweeting about etc.

You can provide an actual CV for people who want to dig into the details of
your list of achievements and research in more detail, but if this is the
first place people hear about you and it's your personal site, then a sense of
personality and active things going on is more important imo.

~~~
BatFastard
Website did nothing for me.

~~~
ethanbond
Comment did nothing for me.

Come on, you can do better than this. You're wasting your own time more than
anyone else's with these sorts of comments.

To GP: Your website is just okay (on mobile). I recommend getting rid of the
carousel since they're generally useless UX-wise and in this case it also
repeats content with the feed below it. Not a big fan of the typefaces, but it
is "approachable" if that's what you're going for. I'd get rid of the shadows
on text and personally I don't think the boxes behind every feed item is
totally necessary. The content without the cards behind it looks fine to me!

Also maybe making the medium/github/etc links stand out a bit more (on mobile
they're overlaid on your picture). They look a bit decorative but in fact seem
quite important for users to notice.

EDIT: Looked at it on desktop: The cards seem to make more sense, but not a
fan of the background photo (just a bit dated). I also see now that the
carousel content isn't completely duplicated, but I'd still advocate swapping
it out for a single highlighted project – your magnum opus – that you dive
into more extensively. Just to offset the deluge of information that's in the
feeds below. Cool site! Tasteful blues and shadows goin' on.

------
StavrosK
Going by what I do, the answer to your question is a bit problematic. I don't
work on projects for others, I work on them for myself, and merely like
showing them to others, so I'm bad at keeping a list of everything in one
place and up-to-date.

That said, I did try to create a single page of some of my projects so people
can look at them more easily:
[https://www.stavros.io/projects/](https://www.stavros.io/projects/)

The other day I also decided to give my resume some love, so I created a
single page with side-projects I believe to be worthy of mention:
[http://resume.stavros.io/](http://resume.stavros.io/)

Maybe those two will give you some idea. I've scrolled through some of the
other responses in this thread, but I'm not sure I like the project sites that
are tech demos themselves. They seem to conflate "optimizing the listing of
projects" with "optimizing showing a project". Most of the linked sites are
great tech demos, but very bad at getting me to click on the actual posts
themselves. Then again, maybe mine is worse.

------
GregBuchholz
I suppose opinions differ, but I like things where content is king, and these
are excellent:

[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/)

[http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/](http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/)

[https://ludens.cl/Index.html](https://ludens.cl/Index.html)

------
blueatlas
A few that I've bookmarked for such purposes:

[http://www.pascalvangemert.nl/](http://www.pascalvangemert.nl/)

[http://johanbrook.com/](http://johanbrook.com/)

[http://dustandmold.net/](http://dustandmold.net/)

------
fredley
A personal project website that's a personal project in itself.

~~~
subinsebastien
I personally built a small blog engine, with a subset of features from Jekyll,
which can generate blog posts and home page out of markdown. It was definitely
a project on its own.

~~~
fredley
I'm doing something very similar to this currently!

------
Oras
A blog about stuff you worked on and challenged you tackled will be more than
enough for potential employer.

Not sure if it fits the context but have a look at Matthias Noback website
[http://php-and-symfony.matthiasnoback.nl/](http://php-and-
symfony.matthiasnoback.nl/)

------
Timethy
[http://elm-chan.org](http://elm-chan.org)

A one man hardware & software powerhouse. He is an old-school EE in Japan and
his personal projects are astounding in breadth and depth.

His SD Card and FFT libraries are classics. His hand wired SMT circuits are
works of art.

------
hnarayanan
Also posting own website:
[https://harishnarayanan.org/](https://harishnarayanan.org/)

As the original poster, I too have been through many years of grad school. I
have not needed to interview for jobs, and believe my website has sold me
well.

------
fitzwatermellow
Something useful, indeed.

Perhaps a teaching-focused site that explicates all the tips and tricks you've
gleaned about atomic microscopy. Maybe featuring a WebGL microscope simulator.
And extensive Youtube tutorials for beginners.

Or a data bank. Resources that would appeal to researchers rather than
students. Modelled after something like the Electron Microscopy Data Bank:

[http://www.ebi.ac.uk/pdbe/emdb/](http://www.ebi.ac.uk/pdbe/emdb/)

Your goal is simply to convey that when it comes to this particular
characterization technique, you're the world's #1 expert. Not so different
than the inbound-style, content-rich influencer marketing all of us are
seeking to master here ;)

Good luck!

------
kersny
[http://spritesmods.com/](http://spritesmods.com/)

Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but its simple and clicking through
any project makes me to want to work with and/or hire him immediately.

~~~
pierrec
The content is great (and probably famous on HN), but I find the website
itself is really not optimal:

\- When reducing the width of your window, you obtain some layout disaster

\- There are those weird pages containing only one sentence

\- The articles are often split into many little pages, which I find pretty
useless, and only makes it slightly more difficult to navigate.

------
viiralvx
I guess I can post my own, although there's not that many projects on there:
[http://iheanyi.com](http://iheanyi.com)

Also feel free to peep my old one:
[http://iheanyi.github.io](http://iheanyi.github.io). I didn't like this one
because it was too image heavy, but I did like the layout of case studies
better in this iteration than in my new one.

And I guess another old iteration I was using when I was looking in college:
[http://old.iheanyi.com](http://old.iheanyi.com). Yeah, I know. I re-design my
website a lot.

------
kepoly
Creating an account just to post this (it's not mine):
[http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/](http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/)

~~~
_andromeda_
You beat me to it. When I saw the this Ask HN, the first thing that came to my
mind was this website. It was widely covered in blogs a while back. Very
impressive!

It always reminds me of super Mario.

------
hairy_man674
Here is the ideal of what every site should look like:

[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com)

edit: Seriously, why does a site need to be like a fucking pop-up book?!

~~~
subinsebastien
Couldn't agree more.

------
sailfast
I've always liked Bret Victor's site, due in no small part to the amazing
content: [http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

------
jarboot
Here's a cool little corner of the web from the cyberpunk crowd, reminiscent
of geocities.

[http://fauux.neocities.org/](http://fauux.neocities.org/)

------
andreesg
Interesting how this question is becoming a source of examples for personal
website!

Mine: [http://www.goncalves.me](http://www.goncalves.me)

Some nice ones on top of my head:

* [http://victorfern91.github.io/](http://victorfern91.github.io/)

* [http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/](http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/)

* [http://jon.gold/](http://jon.gold/)

------
javierbyte
I'm posting my own too:

[http://javier.xyz/](http://javier.xyz/)

It's an auto updated portfolio with my github, dribbble, and some other social
networks.

------
6stringmerc
Though not a 'personal website' per se, I've been in contact with the creator
/ host and it was most definitely a 'Personal Project' mating technology
skills with a purpose, and I believe it's one of the finest executions of the
sort that I've used in recent memory. I genuinely think it's a great
reflection of the talent of the creator:

[http://www.scriptrevolution.com](http://www.scriptrevolution.com)

Disclaimer: I use the site

------
pascalxus
One of the ones I really like is
[http://www.find70.com](http://www.find70.com) It's a great way to find your
first customers, business partners and affiliates. It's an advanced form of
twitter search that let's you target accounts based on their bios and many
other filters, including contact info: email/phone number, follower count,
location, etc. Disclaimer: I created it. Let me know what you think.

------
0xCMP
@@@@ Self Promotion Disclaimer @@@@

I think my personal site is a very nice minimal site:
[https://cmp.is/](https://cmp.is/)

I strive to have as little js/css as possible. Currently only has Google
Analytics and whatever Cloudflare wants to stick in there. I have to simplify
the CSS to the bare basics eventually. I use Hugo to build the site and I get
to post many different kinds of posts like links, notes, and real full posts.

~~~
angry-hacker
Inline your CSS to make it leaner.

Probably drop that custom font too, they are all render blocking.

About the CF's js in the head: probably you have some apps enabled (smart
errors?).

You can disable it.

~~~
0xCMP
Yea I tried to disable the CF stuff, but I'm not sure which setting I'm
forgetting.

Yea, I'm thinking about dropping the font so it loads even faster. I do like
it, but I can always just specify it as a font to use if it's there.

I'm gonna see how much I can inline to speed it up, but I'm not sure how
manageable that'll be with Hugo. I guess I'll just try that in a branch for
now.

------
kbhat
[http://kbhat.rocks](http://kbhat.rocks) is my landing page. Rather than dump
all my info on this page, it links to my blog and other things I'd like to
share.

I got this up after getting my job offer in place, but for now I'm happy with
it. One thing that's missing is my resume, but for me that's application-
specific and I'd rather have people ask for it than display a fixed version.

Feel free to critique, HN!

~~~
sundarurfriend
I like it, simple, (obviously) quick to load, and easy to visually follow as
well.

One piece of browser feedback: on my Firefox, when I zoom in above 100% (to
even just 120%), part of the text (say, your email ID) vanishes beneath the
page, and scrolling only scrolls your image on the right, not the text.

And talking about email, it might be better to move the email address up a
bit, perhaps after the blog link. A lot of folks coming to your personal page
are probably going to want to contact you as the next step.

(As a subjective comment, I'm not a fan of the background colour, makes the
page feel a bit dull. )

By the way, are you standing on top of an electric transformer in the photo?
If so, why???

~~~
kbhat
> I like it, simple, (obviously) quick to load, and easy to visually follow as
> well.

Thanks!

> One piece of browser feedback: on my Firefox, when I zoom in above 100% (to
> even just 120%), part of the text (say, your email ID) vanishes beneath the
> page, and scrolling only scrolls your image on the right, not the text.

I'll try to fix that.

> And talking about email, it might be better to move the email address up a
> bit, perhaps after the blog link. A lot of folks coming to your personal
> page are probably going to want to contact you as the next step.

Duly noted, and fixed.

> (As a subjective comment, I'm not a fan of the background colour, makes the
> page feel a bit dull. )

Agreed; but I didn't want the harsher white, and I'm not sure if I really like
any other solid color. Suggestions?

> By the way, are you standing on top of an electric transformer in the photo?
> If so, why???

Haha, no. This is a pole on top of Mission Peak in California; it's something
of a tradition to have a picture taken with/on it. Those holes are meant for
looking through, but no one does that. :)

------
Libbum
I'll throw two of mine into the mix as well.

Blog: [https://axiomatic.neophilus.net](https://axiomatic.neophilus.net)
Photoblog: [https://odyssey.neophilus.net](https://odyssey.neophilus.net)

Particularly happy about the way the photoblog turned out. I think the
interactivity of the globe, showing you where photos come from give it an
immersive touch that isn't in your face.

------
benharrison
Here are a couple of my favorites:

[http://okaysamurai.com/portfolio/okaydave2006.html](http://okaysamurai.com/portfolio/okaydave2006.html)
\- It was built in Flash over 10 years ago, but the skill and creativity
behind it is a force that is absolutely still relevant today.

[http://shauninman.com/pendium/](http://shauninman.com/pendium/)

------
arethuza
This one isn't about the website (which is basic in the extreme) but the work
that is documented on the website - which is a collection of absolutely
stunning precision engineering projects:

[http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/projects.html](http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/projects.html)

[NB Along with things like the restoration of Navigation and Bombing Computers
from UK strategic bombers!].

------
makmanalp
On the more technical side, some that blow my mind:

Windytan: [http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/) DJ Bernstein:
[https://cr.yp.to/djb.html](https://cr.yp.to/djb.html) Fabrice Bellard:
[http://bellard.org/](http://bellard.org/)

------
chuckdries
Since people are posting theirs, here's mine:
[http://chuckdries.rocks](http://chuckdries.rocks)

My issue is that I don't have a very impressive resume yet (though I should
probably link a PDF of my current resume anyway), so I decided to keep it
simple and lightweight but also stylish because I bill myself as the
intersection of tech and design.

~~~
at-fates-hands
I have a printable PDF with my resume on it on my own site. It makes it a lot
easier to deal with recruiters or smaller agencies when they ask for a resume.
You can just send them the link.

It's a good time saver.

------
alphydan
simple, hand coded, kind-of responsive,
[http://www.alvarofeito.com](http://www.alvarofeito.com)

------
tlackemann
Blogging is a great way to show off what you know and how you apply it, if
you're open to that sort of thing.

I'll humbly say that I'm by no means an academic, but I try to showcase what I
know front and center and and let the rest be unraveled by those that are
interested on my personal site - [https://lacke.mn](https://lacke.mn)

------
philipmjohnson
I recently designed a template (based on GitHub Pages, Jekyll, and Semantic
UI) to support professional portfolio development by my students:

[http://techfolios.github.io/](http://techfolios.github.io/)

You can see a bunch of examples here:

[https://ics-portfolios.github.io/](https://ics-portfolios.github.io/)

------
mholt
[http://sub.blue/](http://sub.blue/) is an amazing gallery of unique fractal
art.

------
traviswingo
[http://traviswingo.com](http://traviswingo.com) is my personal site.

I built an interactive unix-based terminal to navigate my projects and resume.
I'm planning on adding a better layout though since it's been pointed out to
me that the people actually looking at my site to hire me won't know what to
do with a terminal :p.

------
thegranderson
I've always enjoyed this one:
[http://www.jcchhim.com/route/](http://www.jcchhim.com/route/)

It is for a visual designer, so obviously the presentation of that work is
different than academic/technical research, but it is very clean and simple.

Apparently he is re-doing his portfolio as the main site is just a giant
tweet.

------
ossmaster
This one is pretty awesome. [http://jakealbaugh.com/](http://jakealbaugh.com/)

------
tittietime
How about [http://www.tittietime.com/](http://www.tittietime.com/)

Yes its a tad salicious, but its an interesting technical project.

I have a rather large email list that would be quite expensive to send to with
MailChimp, Sendgrid or the like. I've been able to use Amazon SES to send
large blasts, daily for next to nothing.

Edit: This is NSFW

~~~
snerbles
Blocked by company firewall, probably because of the word "tittie" in the URL.

~~~
tittietime
Probably for good reason :p

------
ponderingHplus
I'll throw mine into the mix. Not sure about employers thinking "I need to
hire this person", but for me, my personalized dashboard is a nice way to
monitor things I'm working on and reflecting on things I've learned.

[http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

------
gregw134
Graph of world history: [http://histography.io/](http://histography.io/)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
not supporting FF. Now I know what all those folks browsing with javascript
disabled feel like.

------
retube
I like mine :) Simple and speedy (hopefully)

[http://www.retu.be/](http://www.retu.be/)

~~~
at-fates-hands
Yes sir.

5 requests

6.91kb

0.75S

I've always been a big fan of having an absolute minimal number of http
requests. This is right up my alley.

~~~
retube
5! damn. need to base64 encode those icons

------
fludlight
There was a personal site by a guy named Rademacher (sp?) that had apartments
on craigslist in San Francisco overlayed on google maps. IIRC, it was a
solution to a pet peeve that became really popular. He later formed a company
with some other GIS-in-the-browser people that quickly got acquhired by some
big tech corp.

------
wanda
[https://amdouglas.com](https://amdouglas.com)

Recently redesigned. It used to be like this:

[http://brutalistwebsites.com/amdouglas.uk](http://brutalistwebsites.com/amdouglas.uk)

 _(Yes, I know, the new version is not as user friendly, it 's not finished
yet)._

------
echelon
I have a simple website for my Donald Trump text to speech server (written in
Rust):

[http://jungle.horse](http://jungle.horse)

And a simple webpage for my work on laser projector video games:

[http://lasers.io](http://lasers.io)

My laser projector work has gotten me hired at a few places. :)

------
uptown
I like Drew Wilson's:

[http://drewwilson.com/](http://drewwilson.com/)

~~~
ceejayoz
I get severe scroll stutter in Chrome on my MBP.

------
chaosmail
I ported Caffe models to JavaScript in my free time
[http://chaosmail.github.io/projects/](http://chaosmail.github.io/projects/).
however, since I know about Keras.js and it's GPU support, it doesn't seem
that fancy anymore.

------
arximboldi
More self-promotion: [https://sinusoid.es/](https://sinusoid.es/)

Built using ClojureScript. Ethernal WIP.
[https://github.com/arximboldi/sinusoides](https://github.com/arximboldi/sinusoides)

------
MandieD
[https://dbatools.io](https://dbatools.io) \- started as a solo project, which
the lead developer has gotten others involved in. The site is simple, the
descriptions of each of the cmdlets (functions) are excellent.

Every open source project needs a site like this.

------
jplahn
[http://aprilzero.com/](http://aprilzero.com/)

When I first saw this site I was blown away. Sure, the level of detail may be
off putting to some people, but even from a purely engineering standpoint it's
impressive.

Shoutout to Anand for the incredible work.

~~~
zump
huh? it's app dashboard.

------
juokaz
[https://juokaz.com/](https://juokaz.com/)

Mine has switchable backgrounds ("Don't like the speaker look? Go with
serious, punk, scottish or racing driver."). Many people have commented about
this when meeting in person.

------
rileyt
Does [https://standardresume.co/](https://standardresume.co/) meet your needs?
It might be a little bit closer to a resume than a website, but it could
easily be combined with a more personal single page website.

------
Tepix
Bruce Simpson "The low cost cruise missile"
[http://aardvark.co.nz/pjet/cruise.shtml](http://aardvark.co.nz/pjet/cruise.shtml)

Alas, the project was not finished... (the NZ government intervened)

------
pfd1986
A bit embarrassed about mine but I'd welcome feedback:

[http://www.pablodamasceno.com](http://www.pablodamasceno.com)

More a researcher type of site but it also showcases the work I've done, so
perhaps it's useful.

------
prawn
Mine is here: [http://isaacforman.com.au/](http://isaacforman.com.au/)

I used a card approach so I can easily add new projects and other items while
keeping things responsive without much effort.

------
WhitneyLand
You can create a short video with highlights of your work, people seem to
digest that easily:

[http://www.whitneyland.com/recent-
projects.html](http://www.whitneyland.com/recent-projects.html)

------
jimjimjim
Anything that isn't bootstrap, full-screen image or scroll-jack paging is
great.

------
bhuvShan
Check out [http://bhuvaneshshan.me/](http://bhuvaneshshan.me/)

Simple UI so that content is the king! Just 4 main pages but also organizes
content in a way a user would like to see!

------
kintamanimatt
One of my favorites is Alex MacCaw's site. It's cleanly designed and
communicates his achievements clearly.

[http://alexmaccaw.com/](http://alexmaccaw.com/)

------
perryh2
Jeremy Kun's blog, Math ∩ Programming:
[https://jeremykun.com/](https://jeremykun.com/)

He is _super_ smart and his posts often sneak into the homepage here.

------
ovis
My favorite would be [https://www.remotepixel.ca](https://www.remotepixel.ca),
which is both beautiful and full of high quality and useful work.

------
unimpressive
I haven't seen very many personal project sites I'm afraid, but Neil
Cicierega's looks nice:

[http://neilcic.com/](http://neilcic.com/)

------
mrcabada
I'll share mine: [http://cabada.mx](http://cabada.mx)

It's a grid of all the "cool" personal projects I've made since I started
coding.

------
limedaring
I'm biased (this is my husband's website) but I like the conciseness of
[https://shazow.net/](https://shazow.net/) a lot.

------
loeber
Shameless plug for my own:
[http://www.johnloeber.com](http://www.johnloeber.com). I designed it for
maximal clarity and readability.

~~~
perfectfire
Your site gives me a cert error in Chrome: NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

~~~
loeber
Shoot, I supplied an HTTPS link when I should have given HTTP.

------
pc86
It's interesting to see how many of the sites (those that are being presented
by other than the owners, anyway) are getting crushed by the spike of traffic
from HN.

------
bevacqua
[https://mjavascript.com](https://mjavascript.com)

[https://ponyfoo.com](https://ponyfoo.com)

------
valiafetisov
I made a simple one in a style of unsent email:
[https://valiafetisov.com](https://valiafetisov.com)

Would be glad to hear any feedback!

------
metachris
Remzi H. Arpaci-Dusseau:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/)

------
nsrivast
A plug for my own!
[http://nikhilsrivastava.com/](http://nikhilsrivastava.com/)

Would love any comments/critiques!

------
webjames
I just made my own, responsive design based on the bootstrap framework.

[https://www.webjames.co.uk](https://www.webjames.co.uk)

~~~
pc86
Very clean, it looks nice. Has it gotten you any work/connections?

Also I think "TLDR;" in the headings should be "TL;DR"

------
vblord
You may want to consider starting a technical blog. As long as you are okay
with doing some work to get some good content on there. I would suggest
finding a niche that you like and create an entire blog about it. If you put
it right on your resume, they will see you as an expert in the topic. I have a
blog just on the topic of SQL Server. Potential employers that use that
technology always seem to see that as a good sign that I understand the
technology. Furthermore, if you do a technical blog... you are learning more
about the topic... which is an added benefit.

------
georgehenryrowe
This musical toy splash page from me
[http://georgehenryrowe.co.uk/](http://georgehenryrowe.co.uk/)

------
Jaruzel
I really dislike mine. Don't use it. I am not a web designer.

[http://www.jaruzel.com/](http://www.jaruzel.com/)

~~~
subinsebastien
This looks decent

------
lawrencewu
Here's mine too, I guess: [http://lawrencewu.me/](http://lawrencewu.me/)

Would love some honest feedback on it!

~~~
blobman
I'm not so keen on the .plan files. But looks alright

------
billandersen
10 years, 10 provinces, 1 photographer. Ice Fishing Huts in Canada.
[http://icehuts.ca](http://icehuts.ca)

------
pmlnr
[http://www.dhteumeuleu.com/](http://www.dhteumeuleu.com/)

And it was open source before it was cool.

------
bahmutov
warning: posting my own website
[https://glebbahmutov.com/](https://glebbahmutov.com/)

Has links to blog / slides / github and list of GitHub projects with search.
Allows people and myself to quickly find something. Getting recruiters'
pitches (and occasional hand crafted emails to join teams) every day.

------
hkon
I like this one. [https://www.igvita.com/](https://www.igvita.com/)

------
robocaptain
Stuart Memo: [https://stuartmemo.com/](https://stuartmemo.com/)

------
rayalez
I really like my own, so I'll post it here:

[http://rayalez.com](http://rayalez.com)

------
cristiantincu
[http://zephyrosanemos.com/](http://zephyrosanemos.com/)

------
ssyphon
[http://jetsetradio.live/](http://jetsetradio.live/)

------
rafaqueque
Mine is quite different: [http://rafael.pt](http://rafael.pt)

------
soroso
[https://camlistore.org/](https://camlistore.org/)

------
reactor
[https://regex101.com/](https://regex101.com/)

------
jebernier
[http://www.johnbernier.com](http://www.johnbernier.com)

~~~
dijit
I love the style, I am very temped to steal this from you.

Is the link at the top right really necessary though?

------
anacleto
> [http://leonardofed.io](http://leonardofed.io)

------
rahulrrixe
[http://rudrakos.com](http://rudrakos.com)

------
mdni007
[http://mdislam.com](http://mdislam.com)

------
thirdreplicator
Facebook was once a personal project. I would definitely like to hire that
person.

------
Brajeshwar
No employer is going to take a hiring decision by looking at your personal
website.

You know, I've dealt with many clients who ask for flying text, moving
pictures and looping videos in their websites. Don't be that client to
yourself. When we work with such clients, we usually start probing with lots
of WHYs, and the other "W" questions, something in the lines of

\- "Why, according to you, do you believe that is the best way of displaying
the information?"

\- "Why do you believe that all the 5 points are equally important?"

\- "Who are your most ideal users?"

etc, etc, etc. We kept probing till it comes down to the simplest, bare-bone
answers, at best -- YES or NO. For instance, "YES, the user will need to
provide just the email ID and nothing else."

Now, apply that to your own personal website, get down to the simplest core of
your personality/quality/characteristics/qualification. Better yet, think of
your target industry and come up with a compelling, different take on it and
make it interesting for your prospective employer.

One of the biggest mistakes most "providers" make, is talking about
themselves, as that is the easiest. Instead, talk of the recipient, be it the
employer, the client or the user. They talk of themselves since they
everything about themselves more than anyone else, so they stay in that
comfort zone. Go, venture to your prospects, focus on them and not you.

Do that, and they will be the one to come to you and "ask you for more." When
they start asking for more, the journey forward is easy - now unfold your
story, build it up, surprise them. Go on.

The narcissism part:

Personally, I've had people surprised, smiled, and intrigued at conferences,
events with my business card[1, 2] and they usually go to my website[3].

1\. Front - [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1308/photos/business-
car...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1308/photos/business-card-
front.jpg)

2\. Back - [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1308/photos/business-
car...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1308/photos/business-card-
back.jpg)

3\. [https://brajeshwar.me/](https://brajeshwar.me/)

------
Awk34
I think my personal one came out pretty well :D

[https://github.com/Awk34/aksite](https://github.com/Awk34/aksite)
[http://andrewk.me](http://andrewk.me)

------
milge
I dig mine: [http://milge.com](http://milge.com)

It's all client side. Runs on JSON, JS, HTML and CSS. Super cheap to host. I'm
mainly documenting my journey into metal fabrication as a programmer.

------
momciloo
Inspired by brutalism, I made my website: www.momcilo.xyz

------
fatboy10174
Im also one of 'those' people, i like my own..
[https://www.filmitright.co.uk/](https://www.filmitright.co.uk/)

~~~
WhitneyLand
Dan, your project sounds cool and interesting. Feedback on the site:

-Don't make us wait so long (so far down on the page) to find out what you're doing. I'd like to see this immediately: "Film it Right is a new and exciting tool created for amateur and independent filmmakers".

-You could move your own pictures and names to the bottom. People tend to first look for a reason to care, then lastly look at who did it.

~~~
fatboy10174
Wow thanks! I wasn't expecting any feedback, I am however very grateful for
yours and I'll make those changes to it.

I will be putting the finished beta version of the website live in the new
year. I'd love to hear feedback from you for that as well?

------
uzyn
[http://dbbd.sg](http://dbbd.sg) – a personal fav of mine, utilizes design for
better content presentation and organization.

~~~
Exuma
That is absolutely amazing.

------
tictacttoe
Coworker. (jbernhard.xyz)[jbernhard.xyz]

------
matttheatheist
I like the simplicity of www.enrad.io

------
suhaas_s
Stack over

------
megahz
paulstamatiou.com

------
apconan
oh my god these are so ugly lmao, engineers are really not designers...

